# Tasmanian Goldings



## MAH (28/7/04)

Has anyone had much experience with Tasmanian Goldings. My last brew was a Scottish 80/-. I only made one hop addition at 60 mins of 40gms aiming for 20IBU. The beer is still fermenting very slowly in the colder weather, and from the samples I've taken it has a really harsh bitterness. The flavour is fine but the bitterness is harsh like the crud you get on top during high krausen. I'm hoping the bitterness will mellow as the beer drops bright.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Jovial_Monk (28/7/04)

I have used these for 3 years or so and now sell them

Always give a great flavor/aroma and I have never encountered any harshness in teh bittering. Mebbe it is yeast bitterness you are tasting??

Jovial Monk


----------



## ALTBIER (28/7/04)

Gday MAH Goliath Home Brew Shop has Tassie Goldings Flowers 2002 crop for about $10 a Kilo
Refill
ALTBIER


----------



## wedge (28/7/04)

I've used some last weekend and have noticed no harshness.


----------



## SteveSA (29/7/04)

I have some in stock at the moment but are yet to use them. I bought them mainly for dry hopping, rather than in the boil, as I have been led to believe they produce a harsh bitterness.

Mark,
Sorry I can't help with the experience side of things but I find your comments interesting. I would have thought bittering so low would reduce any harshness (ala POR). 20 IBUs certainly doesn't seem excessive.

Wedge,
What did you use them in? IBUs, time, etc?

Steve


----------



## MAH (29/7/04)

Steve it was a Scottish 80/-, with a single addition for bittering only (60mins). The total amount added was 40gms. 

It's definitely not yeast bitterness, I not that much of a newbie! 

And as the only ingredient in this beer that I have never used before I can only conclude it's the hops.

As I said I'm hoping that as the beer continues to ferment, that the harshness mellows, particularly when it begins to drop bright. 

I'll post agin in about a weeks time on how the beer is going.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## SteveSA (29/7/04)

Mark,

I'm merely saying that the harshness you've encountered is consistent with my limited understanding of the hop.

I agree with the low bitterness you have used them for. My point is I am surprised that it's harsh at such LOW IBUs, given that other reputed "rough Aussie hops" like POR tend to show less harshness at lower levels.

Wedge has used them also but with different results, hence the interest in his hop schedule.

I wouldn't suggest it is yeast bitterness, particularly since you haven't said what yeast you used.

Anyway, let us know how it turns out...

Regards
Steve


----------



## MAH (11/8/04)

Just updating this post. The harsh bitterness has subsided a fair bit, but it's still there. This beer has a nice malty nose and taste, only problem is the bittering is rough and completly out of character for this style of beer. 

I'll give these hops one more go, but I can't see myself becoming a fan. I'll probably stick with real deal from now on.

Cheers
MAH


----------

